# La firma più bella



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

*La firma più bella*

Ho letto quella di Fiammetta: E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
-- Luigi Pirandello

La trovo bellissima.

A voi quale piace?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto quella di Fiammetta: E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
> -- Luigi Pirandello
> 
> La trovo bellissima.
> ...


A me piace la poesia della meedeiros che ha in firma farfalla :up: E il Gram ( grandissimo Gram) di Brunetta               Ultimuzzo vado OT ( quando è previsto che diventi tripapa')  Fine OT


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto quella di Fiammetta: E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
> -- Luigi Pirandello
> 
> La trovo bellissima.
> ...


ovviamente la mia
altrimenti che la metto a fare


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ovviamente la mia
> altrimenti che la metto a fare


Non fa una piega


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

A me ne piacciono tante, ma in questo momento mi viene in mente quella di Joey Blow, che fa più o meno 

"è intollerabile sputazzare la vita degli altri dopo averla malamente masticata"


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me ne piacciono tante, ma in questo momento mi viene in mente quella di Joey Blow, che fa più o meno
> 
> "è intollerabile sputazzare la vita degli altri dopo averla malamente masticata"


ma è roba mia:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è roba mia:singleeye:



Ah è da te che l'ha presa?

Bè, ho un motivo in più per apprezzarti.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

come firma mi gusta quella negli assegni che ricevo.no buona la mia su quelli che devo :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah è da te che l'ha presa?
> 
> Bè, ho un motivo in più per apprezzarti.


era una critica a lui


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era una critica a lui



in effetti, mi chiedevo come mai avesse quella firma quando si mette a trarre certe conclusioni 

Però la frase è stupenda.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

A me piace quella di Millepensieri. Mi pare sia un pensiero di Leda sull'amore. Ora vado a cercarla perché non la ricordo.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me piace quella di Millepensieri. Mi pare sia un pensiero di Leda sull'amore. Ora vado a cercarla perché non la ricordo.


Eccola:
In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.
(Leda)
​


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è roba mia:singleeye:


infatti, mi sembrava troppo ....................... troppo ........................ troppo tutto per lui.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piace la poesia della meedeiros che ha in firma farfalla :up: E il Gram ( grandissimo Gram) di Brunetta               Ultimuzzo vado OT ( quando è previsto che diventi tripapa')  Fine OT


Manca all'incirca un mese e qualche giorno, fine ottobre inizi novembre. Il nome è stato scelto rendendo partecipi i due mascalzoni. :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Manca all'incirca un mese e qualche giorno, fine ottobre inizi novembre. Il nome è stato scelto rendendo partecipi i due mascalzoni. :smile:



Se avessi un'altra bimba e dovessi far decidere a Fra, i nomi sarebbero:

fiocchetto
rosellina
rosellina bianca
cuoricina

Sono salva 

Sono contenti i piccol... ops... i fratelli grqndi?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se avessi un'altra bimba e dovessi far decidere a Fra, i nomi sarebbero:
> 
> fiocchetto
> rosellina
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: tenerissima la tua piccoletta. Quanti anni ha? i miei uno otto e l'altro tredici. 

Uhm.... il piccolo è contento si, soprattutto la notte prima di andare a dormire fa capolinea nel nostro lettone, mette la manina nella pancia della mamma e  gli parla, fa battute e se la ride da solo, io e mia moglie sembriamo due scemotti e ridiamo soltanto per il piacere di guardarlo e vederlo ridere. 

Il grande... uhm.... sfiora l'egoismo pensando e esternando quello che mancherà a lui con l'arrivo del fratello. Ma è un lato del suo carattere che conosciamo bene, è come una forma tutta sua di partecipare e...insomma farci presente che lui c'è e vuole attenzioni. Nella scelta del nome ha fatto il diavolo a quattro!! questo NOO, non mi piace..! questo insomma.... si si questo mi piace ma non vi rischiate a mettergli quell'altro.. 


Nel frattempo per gioco o magari per realtà:smile: si scherza su chi andrà a lavargli il culo..! :carneval: 

Mi sto godendo tutta la gravidanza e del terzo figlio che ho sempre voluto. Ed è vero comunque, alcune cose si apprezzano nella loro interezza quando hai la possibilità di poterle apprezzare, senza togliere nulla a quei papà che vivono la gravidanza per la prima volta. Ogni esperienza è fine a se stessa e alla propria dimensione.


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

mariiiiiiiiiaa, come sei diventato dolce. sembri un babà.


ma va caga,  và.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mariiiiiiiiiaa, come sei diventato dolce. sembri un babà.
> 
> 
> ma va caga,  và.



Mariaaaaaaaa perchè c'è cosa ah? 

Ci sono andato a cagare, eventualmente insisti mandami una foto tua, sai perchè no? Nel frattempo ricordati una cosa, di mettere un dito in culo, così almeno non spari minchiate..! ohh..! 


PS non ci fu errore nello scrivere dito in culo, le differenze di solito sono abissali, non nel caso dei primati.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: tenerissima la tua piccoletta. Quanti anni ha? i miei uno otto e l'altro tredici.
> 
> Uhm.... il piccolo è contento si, soprattutto la notte prima di andare a dormire fa capolinea nel nostro lettone, mette la manina nella pancia della mamma e  gli parla, fa battute e se la ride da solo, io e mia moglie sembriamo due scemotti e ridiamo soltanto per il piacere di guardarlo e vederlo ridere.
> 
> ...



La mia bimba ha sui 5 anni... piccolina... 

Caspita, 13 anni, adolescente, ancora gestibile... complimenti, questo è culo a quanto sento in giro 

Ed è bellissimo sentire che vi godete la terza gravidanza come una cosa unica... tante volte sento che già la seconda, alle prese con il primo figlio e tutto il resto, passa come dire inosservata... non pensata, non goduta. E' molto bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> infatti, mi sembrava troppo ....................... troppo ........................ troppo tutto per lui.


Ma che ti sembrava, a scemo, che quando giochi a fare lo Sherlocco sembro pure più stupido del normale, che è già tanto, ti dirò. Sta firma che porto, ovviamente, è un omaggio a Minni, che ho masticato e sputato varie volte. Tu a cinquant'anni suonati vai frignando come un coglione che non puoi fare quello che ti pare (nelle tue pause di riflessione "serie"), ti metti in firma una delle frasi più sputtanate dell'universo e cianci pure. Ma vattene affanculo, dai. Tu, il pesce, le ricette, i pm che mandi alle femmine che ti si sopportano pure e l'amico tuo che non capisce un cazzo di niente di nulla nache meno di te e che ti fa pure da sponda alla cazzo di cane. Ciao. 

P.S: sì, sì, Divino Otelma, quello che cazzo ti pare. Bravo, affatto scontato.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

auahahahahahaahahaahahhaahaaha


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

*Compà*

gli stai proprio sul cazzo. Tu eh, non io. auahahaahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Ognuno ha la firma più bella, perché ci rappresenta.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*No*

Le firme dei forumisti di questo posto sembrano i messaggini dei baci perugina,non dicono nulla,frasi gettate nel vuoto che alla fine non dicono nulla.La mia firma,è pregna di verità,....!


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la firma più bella, perché ci rappresenta.


firmare è un po' morire


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> firmare è un po' morire


ho un rapporto amichevole con la mia firma. ha inizio ma non ha fine.


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> gli stai proprio sul cazzo. Tu eh, non io. auahahaahahahah


coglionazzo, perchè non m'hai avvistao che LUI  era passato di qua. 

però anche tu sei nelle sue grazie. 

che tipo ch'è.  non sa fare altro che dire scemo cretino imbecille SHERLOCCO, ma poi sti termini dove cazzo li trova, lo sa solo lui. Secondo me l'avrà sentito dire alla cassiera ed a lui chi sa cosa sembra.



tutto cio è estremamente superlativamente DIVINO


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> coglionazzo, perchè non m'hai avvistao che LUI  era passato di qua.
> 
> però anche tu sei nelle sue grazie.
> 
> ...


Gira voce che er divino cià er ca... piccolo e fino....!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> coglionazzo, perchè non m'hai avvistao che LUI era passato di qua.
> 
> però anche tu sei nelle sue grazie.
> 
> ...


A parte la prevista, indubbia originalità della risposta, non è che mi state sul cazzo. Per chiarire, che siccome non capite niente, devo farvi il disegnino. No, non mi state sul cazzo. Ma cercare di spiegarlo ad un coglione che una volta mi scrisse, tra le varie stronzate, che tra me e lui non "scorreva buon sangue" (...) che saresti tu, e ad un altro che pur di scrivere di me che ero uno che stava qui solo per acchiappare ha dato della puttana a svariate utonte salvo poi i pianti, e le lagrime amare, e le lettere a Sbriciolata, e poi il clone, e poi il colpo di sena del rientro, bè, è difficile.
Non mi stai sul cazzo, non mi ci sta neanche Ultimo. Però siete scemi. Non è colpa mia. Capito? So che non hai capito, ma fai di sì con la testa. Siete scemi, ma pensate d'essere intelligenti, profondi, dove poi in realta c'è solo stupidità e tanta suscettibilità, permalosità da cerebrguasti immaturi, e se è vero che tu non mi stai sul cazzo, purtroppo non è vero il contrario. Purtroppo per te, dico. Putroppo per voi. Ma vabbè. Sì, Otelma, Divino. Bravo.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la prevista, indubbia originalità della risposta, non è che mi state sul cazzo. Per chiarire, che siccome non capite niente, devo farvi il disegnino. No, non mi state sul cazzo. Ma cercare di spiegarlo ad un coglione che una volta mi scrisse, tra le varie stronzate, che tra me e lui non "scorreva buon sangue" (...) che saresti tu, e ad un altro che pur di scrivere di me che ero uno che stava qui solo per acchiappare ha dato della puttana a svariate utonte salvo poi i pianti, e le lagrime amare, e le lettere a Sbriciolata, e poi il clone, e poi il colpo di sena del rientro, bè, è difficile.
> Non mi stai sul cazzo, non mi ci sta neanche Ultimo. Però siete scemi. Non è colpa mia. Capito? So che non hai capito, ma fai di sì con la testa. Siete scemi, ma pensate d'essere intelligenti, profondi, dove poi in realta c'è solo stupidità e tanta suscettibilità, permalosità da cerebrguasti immaturi, e se è vero che tu non mi stai sul cazzo, purtroppo non è vero il contrario. Purtroppo per te, dico. Putroppo per voi. Ma vabbè. Sì, Otelma, Divino. Bravo.


Un tempo mi stavi sui coglioni, non è una novità, ma trovavo alcuni tuoi post abbastanza lucidi, sensati, avevano una logica.
Ultimamente noto un preoccupante ingarbugliamento del pensiero, hai perso quella freddezza e quella lucidità che erano un tuo punto di forza. Nella fatica di insultare tutto e tutti e di giudicare persone che sì, non saranno perfette, ma nemmeno pessime come le dipingi tu, annaspi, vai in confusione e si vede.
Brutto periodo?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Un tempo mi stavi sui coglioni, non è una novità, ma trovavo alcuni tuoi post abbastanza lucidi, sensati, avevano una logica.
> Ultimamente noto un preoccupante ingarbugliamento del pensiero, hai perso quella freddezza e quella lucidità che erano un tuo punto di forza. Nella fatica di insultare tutto e tutti e di giudicare persone che sì, non saranno perfette, *ma nemmeno pessime come le dipingi tu*, annaspi, vai in confusione e si vede.
> Brutto periodo?


Io sono anche troppo buono, sovente. Comunque no, tutto ok. Un tempo mi stavi sui coglioni fa ridè. Ciao.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono anche troppo buono, sovente. Comunque no, tutto ok. Un tempo mi stavi sui coglioni fa ridè. Ciao.


Dovevo aggiungere che mi stai sui coglioni pure adesso?

Se vuoi lo aggiungo, ma pensavo fosse scontato.

Ciao.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto quella di Fiammetta: E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
> -- Luigi Pirandello
> 
> La trovo bellissima.
> ...



quella di Lothar

:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la prevista, indubbia originalità della risposta, ............... Bravo.




CIAO CIAO.


----------



## Calipso (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eccola:
> In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.
> ...


quello che vivo e penso io ogni giorno.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

la firma più bella, era quella che avevo prima ...

_Non mi fido molto delle statistiche, 
perché un uomo con la testa nel forno acceso e
i piedi nel congelatore
ha una temperatura media. _

Charles Bukowski


sienne


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la firma più bella, *era quella che avevo prima ...*
> 
> ...



ma allora perchè caspita l'hai cambiata??:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè caspita l'hai cambiata??:mrgreen:


Ciao

:rotfl: ... in effetti, non da senso ... 

perché ... mi volevo allontanare da quel mio modo di pensare. 
ma non ha funzionato ... potrei tranquillamente rimetterla ... 

è vero ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè caspita l'hai cambiata??:mrgreen:


tu sei terribile :rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sei terribile :rotfl:




...grazie


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...grazie


adesso scendi però. :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto quella di Fiammetta: E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
> -- Luigi Pirandello
> 
> La trovo bellissima.
> ...


Secondo me servono solo a mettersi in mostra. Difatti la mia è proprio asettica.

poi per carità c'è chi ne ha bisogno...


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

la mia è: ammazza che palle!

che mi rispecchia in tutto sopratutto sto periodo!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;l1711jiiRtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1711jiiRtM[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Apprezzo cmq il ritorno di Tongue, checchè se ne dica. Del nome intendo. Quello ne ho diritto.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Apprezzo cmq il ritorno di Tongue, checchè se ne dica. Del nome intendo. Quello ne ho diritto.


Protetto da Copyright. Trademark Nausicaa 2012


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Un tempo mi stavi sui coglioni, non è una novità, ma trovavo alcuni tuoi post abbastanza lucidi, sensati, avevano una logica.
> Ultimamente noto un preoccupante ingarbugliamento del pensiero, hai perso quella freddezza e quella lucidità che erano un tuo punto di forza. Nella fatica di insultare tutto e tutti e di giudicare persone che sì, non saranno perfette, ma nemmeno pessime come le dipingi tu, annaspi, vai in confusione e si vede.
> Brutto periodo?



auahuahaahahahahahahah  scusami. auahahhahaaaaha madò perdonami adesso..!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quella di Lothar
> 
> :rotfl:



Ehm incollala.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Secondo me servono solo a mettersi in mostra. Difatti la mia è proprio asettica.
> 
> poi per carità c'è chi ne ha bisogno...



Boh..! non capisco. fammi capire tu, ad esempio se io o altri in una maniera o nell'altra leggiamo così per caso una frase che a noi piace e la rendiamo pubblica perchè pensiamo sia carina e vogliamo condividerla.. arrivi tu e scrivi che quella frase è per mettersi in mostra? ma stai scherzando vero?

Sulla cortese attenzione della lettura e sulla possibilità della modifica, Ultimo si è accorto che manco una virgola fu messa, AAA cercasi virgole sperdute..!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

pensando a ... 

mi è venuto in mente, che questa sarebbe la firma ideale ... 









sienne


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm incollala.




(IL NULLA)


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> (IL NULLA)
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


auhauahahahahahahaahahahahahaahha 


Avanzo un caffè.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Manca all'incirca un mese e qualche giorno, fine ottobre inizi novembre. Il nome è stato scelto rendendo partecipi i due mascalzoni. :smile:


:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Secondo me servono solo a mettersi in mostra. Difatti la mia è proprio asettica.
> 
> poi per carità c'è chi ne ha bisogno...


In effetti  Pirandello  poteva permetterselo.... di mettersi in mostra


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2013)

A me piace molto la citazione di Gramellini nella firma di Brunetta,
l'_ammazza che palle!_ di Viola di Mare, che mi fa sempre ridere,
e il _Miwa, lanciami i componenti! _di Anais, per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra.



P.S. Ci ho messo due giorni a rispondere perchè mi sono imbarazzata per i vostri complimenti, mannaggia a voi :condom:
Grazie, eh...


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A me piace molto la citazione di Gramellini nella firma di Brunetta,
> l'_ammazza che palle!_ di Viola di Mare, che mi fa sempre ridere,
> e il _Miwa, lanciami i componenti! _di Anais, per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra.
> 
> ...


Quali complimenti?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2013)

a me piace tanto quella di Eliade...per colpa di un rompicoglioni...e anche di una...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E rimpiango la prima di Lord Pinceton
che era tratta dalla canzone bocca di rosa di De Andrè...

Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli
se non può più dare cattivo esempio..


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> a me piace tanto quella di Eliade...per colpa di un rompicoglioni...e anche di una...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E rimpiango la prima di Lord Pinceton
> che era tratta dalla canzone bocca di rosa di De Andrè...
> ...



Non farò mai il nick che mi hai fatto pensare, mai..!

Ma quella di Eliade non è quella del ginecologo? mi sbaglio?


----------



## barbapapà (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la prevista, indubbia originalità della risposta, non è che mi state sul cazzo. Per chiarire, che siccome non capite niente, devo farvi il disegnino. No, non mi state sul cazzo. Ma cercare di spiegarlo ad un coglione che una volta mi scrisse, tra le varie stronzate, che tra me e lui non "scorreva buon sangue" (...) che saresti tu, e ad un altro che pur di scrivere di me che ero uno che stava qui solo per acchiappare ha dato della puttana a svariate utonte salvo poi i pianti, e le lagrime amare, e le lettere a Sbriciolata, e poi il clone, e poi il colpo di sena del rientro, bè, è difficile.
> Non mi stai sul cazzo, non mi ci sta neanche Ultimo. Però siete scemi. Non è colpa mia. Capito? So che non hai capito, ma fai di sì con la testa. Siete scemi, ma pensate d'essere intelligenti, profondi, dove poi in realta c'è solo stupidità e tanta suscettibilità, permalosità da cerebrguasti immaturi, e se è vero che tu non mi stai sul cazzo, purtroppo non è vero il contrario. Purtroppo per te, dico. Putroppo per voi. Ma vabbè. Sì, Otelma, Divino. Bravo.


http://it.scribd.com/doc/115038709/Corso-di-Linguistica-Generale-Sintassi

e non ti mando la fattura per la consulenza. sovente sono troppo buono pure io:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

barbapapà ha detto:


> http://it.scribd.com/doc/115038709/Corso-di-Linguistica-Generale-Sintassi
> 
> e non ti mando la fattura per la consulenza. sovente sono troppo buono pure io:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:















































































auhauhauhauhauhauhauauha 


settebabau..!


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non farò mai il nick che mi hai fatto pensare, mai..!
> 
> Ma quella di Eliade non è quella del ginecologo? mi sbaglio?


 hai paura?
ad ogni modo il conte sa molto bene che a peccare dando cattivo esempio c'è sempre tempo .per questi pochi  deliziosi anni che ci passano hai intenzione di triturare le biglie ancora  per molto?
eppure alla tua età sarai padre....com'è che prendi in giro le nonne quasi coetanee?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

barbapapà ha detto:


> http://it.scribd.com/doc/115038709/Corso-di-Linguistica-Generale-Sintassi
> 
> e non ti mando la fattura per la consulenza. sovente sono troppo buono pure io:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Francamente mi pare si capisca piuttosto bene. Comunque manda pure la fattura, sono un tipo munifico e, dicevamo, troppo buono.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai paura?
> ad ogni modo il conte sa molto bene che a peccare dando cattivo esempio c'è sempre tempo .per questi pochi  deliziosi anni che ci passano hai intenzione di triturare le biglie ancora  per molto?
> eppure alla tua età sarai padre....com'è che prendi in giro le nonne quasi coetanee?



Paura? io? mi conosci no? quindi la domanda so che è retorica.

Perchè scasso le biglie? A sapertelo spiegare questo...! ci provo però un esempio tra i mille.

Tu credi che con il tuo contributo di poche parole risulti quello che credi di apparire o che vuoi apparire, ma ci sono volte in cui oltre a non dare nulla se non quello di far girare la fantasia, perchè con poche parole ben scritte non hai detto assolutamente nulla...! ma a volte invece ferisci in una maniera davvero notevole.

A cosa mi riferisco? domanda a nausicaa lei probabilmente potrà risponderti, ma io per colpa tua Minerva e per colpa di quello sopra scritto mi sono sentito di un male cane...!

Quindi vedi di cambiare atteggiamento, e non sto dicendo che scrivi offendendo o che scrivi male ma scendi dal gradino e ti assicuro che non solo farà bene a te ma anche ad altri. 

Ah un'altra cosa, so bene che non hai MP, ho provato a contattarti tempo fa per domandarti, perchè stavo male, da nausicaa non ci sono andato perchè credevo di ferirla ancora di più. per fortuna nausicaa è venuta lei in MP e la ho preso spunto per chiarire. Alla fine è stato tutto frainteso, ma tu chiaramente con i tuoi atteggiamenti del non rispondere avevi aggravato tutto. 

Lo so, non hai capito. 

Stavolta nn rileggo posto così, buona lettura.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Paura? io? mi conosci no? quindi la domanda so che è retorica.
> 
> Perchè scasso le biglie? A sapertelo spiegare questo...! ci provo però un esempio tra i mille.
> 
> ...


in effetti no.


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: tenerissima la tua piccoletta. Quanti anni ha? i miei uno otto e l'altro tredici.
> 
> 
> 
> .


che bello sono felice per te  io ho due nipoti della stessa età dei tuoi, anzi la grande tra poco ne fa 14. in mezzo c'è quella di 12... sono splendide :inlove:


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2013)

e la firma più bella è la mia :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Paura? io? mi conosci no? quindi la domanda so che è retorica.
> 
> Perchè scasso le biglie? A sapertelo spiegare questo...! ci provo però un esempio tra i mille.
> 
> ...



Ultimo, lo sai, era un equivoco assoluto. 

Scusa se mi permetto di intervenire, ma preferisco sia chiaro che io non ho avuto alcun problema nè con te nè con Minerva, io sono sempre rimasta tranquilla e fresca come un quarto di pollo


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2013)

non ho la minima idea di cosa si stia parlando e non voglio saperlo...notavo solo svariate battutine infantili scambiate alle mie aristocratiche spalle .che i miei interventi siano per la maggior parte inutili l'ho sempre detto...come tutte le cose di lusso alco:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ultimo, lo sai, era un equivoco assoluto.
> 
> Scusa se mi permetto di intervenire, ma preferisco sia chiaro che io non ho avuto alcun problema nè con te nè con Minerva, io sono sempre rimasta tranquilla e fresca come un quarto di pollo



Ma certo Nausicaa. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> che bello sono felice per te  io ho due nipoti della stessa età dei tuoi, anzi la grande tra poco ne fa 14. in mezzo c'è quella di 12... sono splendide :inlove:



:smile: Ora che arriva il terzo figlio...... potrò godermi ancora tante e tante coccole. Comunque il piccolo di otto anni ancora me le fa, anzi c'è le fa..! :smile: ( il piccolo di casa sembro io) 

Coi Bambini è stupendo, che altro dire?


----------



## passante (29 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Ora che arriva il terzo figlio...... potrò godermi ancora tante e tante coccole. Comunque il piccolo di otto anni ancora me le fa, anzi c'è le fa..! :smile: ( il piccolo di casa sembro io)
> 
> Coi Bambini è stupendo, che altro dire?


:smile: vero. però io trovo anche molto bello vederle crescere, ti dirò. le due grandi le trovo davvero simpatiche. mia sorella dice: bella forza, non sono mica figlie tue


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2013)

Devo ammettere che mi piace molto il: "Devo stare molto calma devo stare calma" di miss acacia


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che mi piace molto il: "Devo stare molto calma devo stare calma" di miss acacia



Pensa te, che io la canticchio. 

Devi stare molto calmo..

Quando il treno se ne và..

Quando il tempo se ne và...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che mi piace molto il: "Devo stare molto calma devo stare calma" di miss acacia


Un sano promemoria! Senno mi scordo e inizio ad agitarmi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Un sano promemoria! Senno mi scordo e inizio ad agitarmi! :mrgreen:


Prezioso! :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensa te, che io la canticchio.
> 
> Devi stare molto calmo..
> 
> ...


E il pisello piccolo ti resterà---!


----------

